# I'm an Idiot



## Jade Tigress (Jul 15, 2007)

Are you?

http://www.killsometime.com/Games/Game.asp?ID=617


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 15, 2007)

I already know that I am.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2007)

almost average... but then playing that other game helped me to remember and pay attention... but don't feel bad Pam we love you anyway.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 15, 2007)

Very good ... had to do that to prove to myself that I'm not an idiot ... LOL

Thanks!!!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 16, 2007)

colorblind idiot to boot.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 16, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> almost average... but then playing that other game helped me to remember and pay attention... but don't feel bad Pam we love you anyway.



LOL! Thanks Caver. Ya know, I got to a certain point and was paying close attention..._I swear_...I followed the instructions...and it still told me I was an idiot! lol

Time to try again this morning, I played that stupid game after a marathon weekend of travel and dealing with the airport and blah blah blah. (That's my story and I'm stickin to it!) heh


----------



## Drac (Jul 16, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> colorblind idiot to boot.


 
Not colorblind, but an idiot just the same...


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am a complete idiot myself...


----------



## Carol (Jul 16, 2007)

Ping898 said:


> I am a complete idiot myself...



Yup.  Complete idiot.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 16, 2007)

*You truly are a: Idiot. Don't quit your day job.*

Yeah, but my syntax is better than this game's.  
On the other hand, am thinking of quitting my day job anyway, so must make me a complete and utter idiot.


----------



## zDom (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok, wtF?

It says to push the triangle and then the letter C, but you when you press the triangle it brings up another screen with no letter C on it!

I guess I AM an idiot. Somebody explain this part to me?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 16, 2007)

I had problems when it got to the time limits


----------



## bydand (Jul 16, 2007)

Made it to "Pretty Darn Smart" but died with the timed stuff using a touchpad.  I'll have to try it when I get to my other computer with a mouse.


----------



## bydand (Jul 16, 2007)

zDom said:


> Ok, wtF?
> 
> It says to push the triangle and then the letter C, but you when you press the triangle it brings up another screen with no letter C on it!
> 
> I guess I AM an idiot. Somebody explain this part to me?



Look on the bottom to "C"ontinue the game. :wink:


----------



## bydand (Jul 16, 2007)

Woo-Hoo just beat it!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 16, 2007)

zDom said:


> Ok, wtF?
> 
> It says to push the triangle and then the letter C, but you when you press the triangle it brings up another screen with no letter C on it!
> 
> I guess I AM an idiot. Somebody explain this part to me?


 
On the second screen, look all over the screen, you'll find a "c"


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 16, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> On the second screen, look all over the screen, you'll find a "c"



Yes, in a word...

I did pretty good with the game, but it is taking up more time than I actually have.  I'll have to return to the game the next time I have time available.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 16, 2007)

OK not fair I'm color blind so I'm a complete idiot, did not get pass the first stage.


----------



## bydand (Jul 16, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> colorblind idiot to boot.





terryl965 said:


> OK not fair I'm color blind so I'm a complete idiot, did not get pass the first stage.



OK, so nobody has told you guys about your pink belts, or did they say they were really black :lol:


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 16, 2007)

"don't quit your day job" :<(


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2007)

I really am an idiot. I get past the first stage, but then there is one where you're supposed to click the small blue circle (once or twice, I can't remember now) but I do that and it STILL says I'm an idiot!


----------



## Drac (Jul 17, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I really am an idiot. I get past the first stage, but then there is one where you're supposed to click the small blue circle (once or twice, I can't remember now) but I do that and it STILL says I'm an idiot!


 
You are in great company then..


----------



## zDom (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks to a little help from the MT community, I have now upgraded to "pretty damn smart."

I'm just a bit too slow on the mouse-click draw to go beyond that, I think, without a significant time investment.

Besides, I am enamored of the Asian cultures in which careful reflection is, so I understand, valued more than quick responses.

:asian:


----------



## bydand (Jul 17, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I really am an idiot. I get past the first stage, but then there is one where you're supposed to click the small blue circle (once or twice, I can't remember now) but I do that and it STILL says I'm an idiot!





Drac said:


> You are in great company then..



Look closer, there is an even smaller blue circle, but not in the field where the others are.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey! I really am smarter than all those space monkeys!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 17, 2007)

bydand said:


> Look closer, there is an even smaller blue circle, but not in the field where the others are.



Those sneaks! Now I have to try again.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 17, 2007)

I am "Smarter Than Those Space Monkeys" - I finished the test.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 18, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I am "Smarter Than Those Space Monkeys" - I finished the test.


artyon:

That makes two!  Anyone else?


----------



## hong kong fooey (Aug 8, 2007)

yep im a idiot. could not get past the 2 level. said press small blue button. I pushed it and failed


----------



## hong kong fooey (Aug 8, 2007)

WELL  i took the test again and now can't find the C I give up


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 8, 2007)

After 3 tries, I'm *still* an idiot!!


----------

